# Sticky  WUS Possible Phishing Site



## WatchSeekr

View attachment 1924970


*Heads up everyone!*
We have been notified about a possible password phishing site that has copied WUS. 
We have reported this to their provider associated to the site. This is clear violation of their policy and demanded the page be taken offline ASAP. As for the moment the site is still up. Please be aware if your URL you are visiting the site from is not *forums.watchuseek.com* or just *watchuseek.com* (for the home page) you are on the phishing site and should change your password immediately if you think you might have logged in your credentials to this site. If you click a link anywhere and it takes you to a WUS page telling you that you are not logged in please look at the URL address, this appears to be how they are using this.

-Philip


----------

